# Heat Exhcnager/ After cooler



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I am looking for a aftercooler for my air compressor. 

Air to air aftercooler with threaded ends.

Does anyone know where i could find these?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ingersoll Rand makes them, I know that much. If you have electric available, a refrigerated air dryer will work too. Might be more compact, depending on the # of CFM's you're talking about. What's the delta T you're looking for?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Ingersoll Rand makes them, I know that much. If you have electric available, a refrigerated air dryer will work too. Might be more compact, depending on the # of CFM's you're talking about. What's the delta T you're looking for?



210 CFM 100 PSI

I didnt know IR made them, im guessing they cost a ton though. Any links on their units?

VanAir Systems sells them also, but requires 115v, i only have 12V from the compressor. 

Those pics i posted are from companies who include a 12v fan on their units. But the asking prices are ridiculous for those units. $900 and $2100 for the double. 


If i get the aftercooler, i can plumb it, and add a regular 12v radiator fan for alot less.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

What's the inlet pipe size for 210 CFM at 100 psi?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

This is what I'm thinking about, but I'm not sure what the PSI rating is:
http://www.outdoorstovesupplies.com/Detail.bok?no=126


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> This is what I'm thinking about, but I'm not sure what the PSI rating is:
> http://www.outdoorstovesupplies.com/Detail.bok?no=126




3/4" lines 

i dont think that will work. thats water to heat. I need air to air


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

plazaman said:


> 3/4" lines
> 
> i dont think that will work. thats water to heat. I need air to air


HA, ha hahaha.... same deal. You're flowing air through instead of water. Same diff. It's just a big freaking radiator. You just need to get one with the right pipe sized in and out and the PSI rating to take 100 psi. 

This company has live online chat tech support: http://www.tristatecoil.com/products.html


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

another pic


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> HA, ha hahaha.... same deal. You're flowing air through instead of water. Same diff. It's just a big freaking radiator. You just need to get one with the right pipe sized in and out and the PSI rating to take 100 psi.
> 
> This company has live online chat tech support: http://www.tristatecoil.com/products.html



Ha, i didnt know it was the same thing.
Thanks for the link, i e-mail them.


Im not sure though, it looks more for a residential home use type of thing. 

maybe something like this without the motor

http://www.aihti.com/products/products.htm


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I would suggest contacting SMC http://www.smcusa.com/default.asp or BEKO http://www.beko.de/1.0.html?no_cache=1&L=9


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I would suggest contacting SMC http://www.smcusa.com/default.asp or BEKO http://www.beko.de/1.0.html?no_cache=1&L=9



dont see any aftercoolers listed, geared more towards plant


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Dude, If you can't find it there give up. SMC is the largest pneumatic co. in the world.

You also have some serious design problems. 200+ CFM through 3/4" pipe is causing some serious stresses and causing much of your condensate problems.

Consider that the last system that I designed was based on 150 CFM max for 70K sq. ft. of manufacturing space. There were 3 compressors (one reserved) feeding a manifold into an impact seperator +++ we went 2" black iron from there. You still need condensation drops and filters @ POU.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Dude, If you can't find it there give up. SMC is the largest pneumatic co. in the world.
> 
> You also have some serious design problems. 200+ CFM through 3/4" pipe is causing some serious stresses and causing much of your condensate problems.
> 
> Consider that the last system that I designed was based on 150 CFM max for 70K sq. ft. of manufacturing space. There were 3 compressors (one reserved) feeding a manifold into an impact seperator +++ we went 2" black iron from there. You still need condensation drops and filters @ POU.


Teetor, this is for a mobile diesel compressor. The stock valves come with 3/4 connections.


----------

